# Chronograph Advice



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

I decided that maybe instead of a Â£220 sturmanskie gagrin 50th version, I'd be better off going for a Poljot powered chronograph??

Question is which one as there are so many?? eg here's a couple I quite like but maybe there are better ones to get??

Buran..navigator, sturmanskie???

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/370609337926?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1677wt_1185

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251116290686?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_740wt_1185

Also is the ebay seller Ruscamera store OK or are there better (maybe cheaper) ones??


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

Some more

http://www.ebay.co.u...#ht_1072wt_1185

http://www.ebay.co.u...8#ht_870wt_1185

Strela

http://www.poljot24.de/en/pd1091818803.htm?categoryId=1

Probably my favourite and a seemingly good price????

http://www.poljot24.de/en/pd1164308347.htm?defaultVariants={EOL}&categoryId=1


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Cheers again. (Don't post links to sales, it's against forum rules :yes: )

It might be a good call, prices are similar and it's a matter of taste. They are all good. You might want to take a look also at Seagull ST19 mechanical chronographs. Pretty damn good and cheaper than the Russian 3133. Both are improved versions of Swiss movements, the 3133 of a Valjoux, the ST19 a Venus.

As you said, there are lots of Russian chronos to pick from, so it's up to you. There are 4 iconic ones, though... Strela, Okeah, Sturmanskie 3133 and Aviator 1.

Strela:










Okeah (first Soviet watch to get the 3133 movement and meant to the Navy):










Sturmanskie (Air Force version of the Okeah, introduced one or two years later. This is the "civil" version, the Air Force version didn't had the crown at 9 and the movement hacked):










Aviator 1:










If you don't mind a borderline homage, take a look at Alpha watches and their ST19 fitted mechanical chronographs. It's a column wheel movement, so much smoother to operate than the 3133. Value for money is impossible to beat too:


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2012)

You can get an entry level Poljot chrono for about Â£120 if you shop around. The Strela watch has the name so it goes for considerably more. Buran watches seem to be a bit cheaper however it all depends on what you are after really. I have a couple of Seagull chrono watches which while both excellent I find the 3133 a better all rounder. Just my personal opinion. A few photos of my Russian watches are around on the forum (The dust is from the box not the watch!)


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

The 3133 movements have all come from the same place, so as Renato said, pick the one you like the most. 

Later,

William


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

As the others have said John, it's personal taste mate. The choice of 3133 watches is huge. Are you after a vintage piece with a bit of history, a modern re-issue, a homage or just something that you like ?

There was a 'Show me your 3133' thread a while back but I can't find it using the search tool. It's really a case of research and see what floats your boat.

But in the mean time, here's mine 

Aviator 1










Sturmanskie Air Force, also know as Navigator










Strela










And I can guarantee I will be adding more to my collection. The bay seller you listed is the one I purchased my Aviator I from and I would buy from him again.

Daz.


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

Just bought this one.. seller mentioned earlier confirmed it was new but manufactured in 2008... cost ~ Â£180 all in..


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

Nice looking watch is that your own photo or a stock photo? Sounds like you paid a decent price.


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

I pinched the photo off the auction but I did check it was a new watch - not bad a price for a 3133 movement I think???..

This is the one I want to save up for!! Costs ~ 400 euro's about Â£325


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

Nice looking watch. I would go for the Strela myself for the money because of the history. That's just my personal choice though.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Try Julian Kampman at poljot24.de . He always has an awesome selection of Russian chronographs for sale and is a very well regarded seller.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2012)

Lampoc said:


> Try Julian Kampman at poljot24.de . He always has an awesome selection of Russian chronographs for sale and is a very well regarded seller.


Having spoken with Julian before by e-mail I agree he is an absolute gent very quick to respond too.


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

I prefer the first one.


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Shturmanskie and Okean are the " must have", between the 4 iconic ones listed by Kutusov. :yes:

The Seagull ST19 have seemingly the same functions, but materials are worst. It may break in a few years.

:taz:

Remember that Soviet (since 1980) and Russian Chronos have all the same movement: the glorious 3133 !

So the choice is just a matter of taste :tongue2:



Crono 3133 ÐŸÐ¾Ð»ÐµÑ‚ di AVaurien, su Flickr


----------



## 1878 (Oct 27, 2009)

I bought the 2nd watch in your list cant wait for it to come, I was going to buy a non civil 1995 model until I had advice on the dial.

Bill


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

I got a excellent deal from Julian Kampman on the Steala Kirova - 380 Euro's all inclusive (~ Â£300) should arrive in a few days??


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2012)

Yeah yeah just post the pictures when it arrives!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Ah, so went and pulled the trigger! Good for you! I think I never seen real-life pictures of that particular version, so do post a few when it arrives. LK will probably add a couple of straps, so plenty to play around :thumbsup:


----------

